# Hii all...helpp please...different symptoms



## carpediem (May 1, 2015)

Hii to all...
3yrs back one of my relatives mixed cannabis in my shake and I had a panic attack immediately after
,felt like i was dragged into some worm hole...very bad panic attack,lasted for I guess 30 mins or so
Next morning everything was a bit fuzzy n blurry...I ignored it and I came back to my hometown,
Still feeling fuzzy..after about 5 days I had another panic attack while showering and the full symptoms took hold which are persisting till this date non stop...I feel like my head is invisible,just a screen like feeling..like watching everything as an outsider...the world looks eerie,odd..confused in directions..
Floor seems to have risen up as if it's shallow or something(i guess the most odd symptom)..I was a travel lover but now m scared to go out 5 km from home as I feel I will get lost or something...driving is a big issue as the world looks so weird...I've no problems with speech or reading but can't go to movies as I feel so spaced out..I am very very scared..my life has turned into a living hell..please someone tell me am I going insane ???...has anyone felt symptoms like me??
Thanxx in advance for help...


----------



## carpediem (May 1, 2015)

and for the note all my physical tests are perfectly fine including a MRI,EEG,ECG n all the blood work..


----------



## Billy Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2015)

sounds like you have depersonalization. One of the main feelings is that you are going to go insane. But you won't. It's just anxiety. The less you focus on it, the less it will bother you. You are going to be ok.


----------



## carpediem (May 1, 2015)

Thanxx billy for replying...even the floor symptom ??...I've never read it in any stories here...i even feel detached from my legs..
So walking feels unnatural...


----------



## inferentialpolice (Nov 26, 2012)

I post this advice a lot: Because you've stated that you depersonalize (feel detached from your limb) and that you derealize (surroundings seem foreign or strange), you might consider seeking a consult with a dissociation-aware therapist who specializes in the dissociative aspects of your dysfunction and distress. The benefit of an evaluation, should you be found to have a dissociative disorder, is that recovery is possible! However, most psychiatrists are not dissociation-aware, so here are some possible next steps

1) Look over the website www.strangerinthemirror.com, and perhaps read the book by that same name mentioned there, as this will be a low-cost look at whether or not you identify with the hidden symptoms as described therein. There is a depersonalization screening (not diagnostic) test on that site, one of five screening tests the book has regarding other dissociative phenomena that you may be experiencing. Reading the book and taking the self-tests could help you in relating your symptoms to a health professional.

2) Check out the "find-a-therapist" link at the dissociation society website: http://www.isst-d.org/default.asp?contentID=18 Most therapists out in the world are not yet dissociation-aware, so this listing should help you identify those who are. Dissociative disorders, if you got one, have a good prospect for recovery WITHOUT a lifetime of medications, assuming you find a dissociation-aware therapist that is right for you, and assuming you are motivated for the insight-oriented therapy that looks at one's lifetime of dissociating experiences.


----------



## Billy Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2015)

oh yea i get that walking thing all the time. it sucks


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

My head feels invisible too. Like it isn't even there... and the floor seems closer than it is as well. It's trippy looking over a balcony or going to a basketball game etc sitting in the stands. It's a real mind fuck.


----------



## carpediem (May 1, 2015)

Thnxxx guys...i thought i was the only one suffering from that floor closer than normal
symptom..it's really trippy looking over a balcony...


----------



## NoFluxes (Oct 26, 2014)

I used to feel very headless, I guess it is a common symptom, just live your life as you normally would. Remember that nothing actually has changed, it is only a state of mind, the more you begin to love yourself and enjoy life again the more it'll fade away. I recommend you find good support, you need people who believe in you. Stay away from all drugs and add some dietary supplements like fish oil, vitamin d3 and l-theanine, I have a list of supplements that did help me, but it was just a boost, the life changes mattered the most. I hope to say I am fully recovered eventually, but for now I'm happy to say I've made so much progress, I can feel some emotion once again.


----------



## carpediem (May 1, 2015)

THnxx nofluxes...as for drugs I've never tried any drugs earlier(except the cannabis my relatives mixed it up)
...n fish oil I'm taking...n can you elaborate on what life changes you're talking about..


----------

